# SMOKED DEER HIND QUARTER



## olecrosseyes (Jan 12, 2021)

Has any one ever done one, bone in?
Friend of mine is asking me to do one for him.
My only experience in smoking deer is summer sausage, bacon wrapped loins and burgers if I remember.


I appreciate the help!

I looked into the previous post and gained some insite, just looking for more input here.




__





						Smoking a deer hind quarter. I have a question.
					

Greetings all! I have smoked many through the years. It's time to start cranking them out again. I smoke for me and I also have hunting folks from around my community that bring me theirs from time to time to smoke. Here is my question. What about injecting one? Never done that. If so, anyone...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Thanks friends!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 12, 2021)

What kind of smoker are you running?


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 12, 2021)

GOSM  big block, propane with a nice cast iron wood box with water pan.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 13, 2021)

Are you thinking about curing it first or just trying to do something like a pork butt?


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 13, 2021)

I've done them using pops brine, they come out good, taste like ham.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 13, 2021)

I second that, outstanding flavor!!!  If you were going to smoke it without the brine personally I would lean towards breaking it down into the sirloin and the top & bottom rounds


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2021)

Some good points for you or I inject mine. Venison tends to be dry so anyway you can add some moisture will work.

Warren


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok, I have done a full on the bone hindquarter before and it came out great.  Did it in my big GOSM smoker, next time it will be on the Camp Chef DLX.

Here's what I did:

1. Make a brine. 1 gallon cold water, 1 cup kosher salt, 1 cup brown sugar.  Double or triple the amount of brine if you need it.  Add whatever flavors you want to your brine, garlic cloves, apples, apple cider vinegar, red pepper, whatever turns you on,

2. VERY IMPORTANT: Inject your brine DEEP into the quarter in several places making sure to get down to the bone.

3. Submerge the quarter in the brine in a brining bucket, cooler, whatever as long as it's completely covered flor 24 hrs.

4. After 24 hrs, remove from brine , pat dry with paper towels and let it stand for an hour or so on a rack of a tray so it can fully drain.

5. Coat the quarter with something to make the rub stick. You can use mustard, honey, maple syrup, lard, worcestershire, canola, anything you like, it won't matter.

6.  This is my wild game go-to rub:  (increase as necessary)
1/4  Cup kosher salt
1 /4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika (regular, not smoked)
1 TBS brown sugar
1 TBS granulated sugar (or just use 2 TBS brown sugar)
2 TBS dried thyme
2 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS onion powder
2 TBS ground coffee
optional 1 TBS crushed and minced juniper berries

Apply rub

7. Heat your smoker to 225-250
8. Insert thermometer probe.  I like to use at least two probes in different sections. Get them in deep but don't touch the bone.
9. Smoke to 150-155. Pull and rest. temp will come up to 160-165.
Slice and serve.


----------

